# Washing eggs to be eaten?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

We got our first eggs and our bird hasn't learned the value of a nesting box yet. She lays her eggs in the run on the dirt, where they poop, eat and forage for many hours a day. What is the best way to clean them up? Hot water, cold, does the temp even mater? A cloth, nothing at all? I know about "bloom" but I'm refrigerating my eggs anyway and don't want to crack a dirty shell into my fresh egg. Do I refrigerate dirty and wash them before eating them? Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't wash mine unless they are bad, then I just rinse in lightly warm water and gently rub the bad stuff off. Eggs have a very thin layer called a "bloom" on them. They are also very pourus, if you wash them you remove the bloom and any bacteria and such on the outside gets inside the egg. I also put them right in the carton with the rest of the eggs .


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I do wash mine quickly with warm water before I toss them in the fridge. They dry fast so I don't see any problem with it. I just write the lay date on them so I can keep track of how old they are in the fridge. Been doing this for 3 years with no problem in keeping integrity of the egg.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I wash mine before putting them in the fridge the idea of putting poopy eggs in my fridge next to my other food ewwwww. I have never had a problem with it and have been doing it for over 20 years.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks all


----------

